# Some pic's of my 94 R32 GTR



## costadelsol (Jul 14, 2005)

Just picked it up a couple of weeks ago now, 27500k on the clock, full jap service history, my mate sidewaysbuff jusr serviced it for me yesterday and said it is well clean, like brand new under the car and around the engine. Was so please to hear that as he knows his skylines!!!

Cheers for looking folks


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Very clean!


----------



## costadelsol (Jul 14, 2005)

cheers took me 3mths to fine a clean one and got £500 of what I was selling the delsol for in a trade in, was well happy!!!

thanks for looking


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

cracking pics, like the 200sx too


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Very nice mate, hope i find one as clean as that!


----------



## MPC-GTR (Aug 30, 2004)

Looks great. I particularly like the pictures taken whilst in motion.


----------



## costadelsol (Jul 14, 2005)

thanks again folks, the motion pic's turned out great.

the 200sx is my mate ricky's its prob one of the cleanest over here!!


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

What wheels are those on the 200sx? They look hard as nails, IMO, just what I need for my drift car


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

very nice
silver 32s look great


----------



## costadelsol (Jul 14, 2005)

MADsteve said:


> What wheels are those on the 200sx? They look hard as nails, IMO, just what I need for my drift car


they are 18'' Roto Sub zeros, I had 16'' verson of these on the honda, very very light american wheel, and strong too!!


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Blimey are they Subzeros??? They look amazing in that pic :smokin: 

Clean M reg R32 - very exclusive :smokin:


----------



## costadelsol (Jul 14, 2005)

M reg dont mean much over here as our plates are diff layout, but I have been told that an R32 on a M plate is very rare as most 94 models are L reg, but as mine is very very late 94 it goes to M reg.

yeah the rota's look the part, my mate has the chrome sub zero's on his civic type R, look good but not as good as the alloy colour on the 200.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Loving this shot : 










Nice clean looking car that.


----------



## costadelsol (Jul 14, 2005)

yeah thats my fave photo as well!!!

cheers


----------



## GT-Rob (Sep 28, 2003)

great car, really starting to like silver R32s now


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

I always wanted a silver R32, now I want one even more


----------



## costadelsol (Jul 14, 2005)

I have been told that it might be the only silver R32 gtr in the whole of ireland, but??

well pleased


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Silver was the other colour I wanted! 

Very very nice looking car


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Top looking car mate, the 200 looks good with those rims.

Neil


----------



## wilfsp1 (Sep 27, 2004)

Looks great, well done. Silver R32's are the mutts nuts


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Very Nice :smokin:


----------



## costadelsol (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks again folks


----------



## Billbo (Jun 5, 2005)

SWEET Mate


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

WOW ,i love my silver skylines and i am too getting a 94 v spec 2 32gtr in silver ( this will be my second silver one)  , sad question but what kind of polish do you use as i bet the car didnt gleam and shine like that when it came out the factory 

p.s the s14a looks mega cool,as i have a soft spot for them too


----------



## costadelsol (Jul 14, 2005)

Silver is the way forward lol, I wanted a white one real bad, I would have given a kidney for it, but with white it was a hit or miss, some looked mint, but some looked their age, hard to explain, but then I clapped eyes on the silver 1, and i didnt look back in anger!! lol

I used meguires step 3 carnuba wax thats all.


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*agree with above.....*

looks absolutely brilliant mate, well done, good find.
Can i be so cheeky as to ask what you paid for it, OTR?
cheers,
jas


----------



## costadelsol (Jul 14, 2005)

It was for sale for £9500, but i traded my car in for it, and got real good money for my car, real good money!


----------



## C_h_a_z (May 8, 2004)

Lovin the wheels on the R32


----------



## costadelsol (Jul 14, 2005)

tanks, they where on it, well pleased with them, a few marks on 1 spoke on every wheel, I found out it was from the chains they use on the boat from japan, the brutal so and so's
As they are split rims am going to get the centre bit referbished, a few of my mates are trying to get me to get the dark centres done gold, but I just dont know, what you's think??


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

I would leave the wheels the way they are mate, just get them refurbed. i have a full meguires car kit but will need to buy some of that good stuff


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks amazing .. almost looks new in the photos .. some great pics too.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Simply stunning


----------



## costadelsol (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks again folks!!


----------



## drift_emperor (Apr 11, 2004)

stunning car you've got there mate, also luvin the 200 tryin to get myself 1 at the moment


----------



## costadelsol (Jul 14, 2005)

thanks, the place I got my gtr from in gloucester have a real nice green 200 for sale

the place is call mercury specialist, 01452302230 ask for tony and tell him Lee tht got the silver skyline sent you, real nice guy and very helpful


----------



## chch34 (Feb 7, 2005)

very very nice!!! :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## the_fridge (Aug 2, 2005)

Lovin those split rims with the black centres. V clean car, looks lovely. I'm in Ireland too, you know many more over here with 32 gtrs?

-Dave


----------



## 00mpollard (May 30, 2005)

looks gorgeous mate!


----------



## costadelsol (Jul 14, 2005)

the_fridge said:


> Lovin those split rims with the black centres. V clean car, looks lovely. I'm in Ireland too, you know many more over here with 32 gtrs?
> 
> -Dave


cheers dude, my mate Buff has a GTR he drifts and Brian of this site, other than that I only know a few with R33 gtr's, see a few gt's but not many GTR's about!!


----------



## the_fridge (Aug 2, 2005)

Well now you know another. Check mine out....
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=40471

Won't have it 'till mid sept so really lookin forward.

-Dave


----------



## costadelsol (Jul 14, 2005)

lol always good to know another skyliner owner!!

car looks good, just keep her between the hedges!!


----------



## Billbo (Jun 5, 2005)

Car looks well sorted  
This is one of my favs of my liner  
http://photobucket.com/albums/a112/billskyline/?action=view&current=screensaver03.jpg


----------



## costadelsol (Jul 14, 2005)

I have seen that pic on here somewhere before, thats an awesome pic!!!


----------



## nustad (May 17, 2005)

*Nice NICE nice*

Lovely car, and good on you for finding a low mileage one.

Howabout some engine and interior pictures


----------



## costadelsol (Jul 14, 2005)

thanks will get some taken this week, if the weather holds!!


----------



## Duffman (Aug 24, 2005)

costadelsol said:


> tanks, they where on it, well pleased with them, a few marks on 1 spoke on every wheel, I found out it was from the chains they use on the boat from japan, the brutal so and so's
> As they are split rims am going to get the centre bit referbished, a few of my mates are trying to get me to get the dark centres done gold, but I just dont know, what you's think??


I'd stick with the black. Champagne might still work, but gold only looks good on a white car IMO.

Oh and the car does indeed look superb mate.


----------



## Duffman (Aug 24, 2005)

the_fridge said:


> Well now you know another. Check mine out....
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=40471
> 
> Won't have it 'till mid sept so really lookin forward.
> ...


Simply love the sideskirts on this one, anyone know what make they are ?


----------



## costadelsol (Jul 14, 2005)

Duffman said:


> I'd stick with the black. Champagne might still work, but gold only looks good on a white car IMO.
> 
> Oh and the car does indeed look superb mate.


I think you could be right, think im going to keep them as they are, got a price to referb them £55 per wheel but they wont guarantee that they can seal the 2 piece again!!! so sort of been put of the whole idea now!!


----------



## misbhave (Sep 1, 2005)

*very nice!*

 love it! my ex had a 200 sx which i loved miss that more than the ex!! lol


----------

